# What's Eating My Goldings?



## cpsmusic (15/1/13)

Hi Guys,

I'm having my first attempt at growing hops (Goldings). After a bit of a false start where I thought that the rhizome had rotted, I've now got six runners. The plant appears to be doing well however I've noticed that some of the leaves have brown patches. Any idea what this is?

Also, the plant seems to be attracting small grey-winged insects - any idea what these would be? Are they harmful, and if so, how should I get rid of them?

Here are some pics of the plant and the brown areas:












Cheers,

Chris


----------



## hoppy2B (15/1/13)

Just feed with liquid manure if you are not already and water regularly to keep your plant healthy and it should produce a good crop. Yours doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Spiesy (30/1/13)

Have you been spraying fertiliser direct on the leaves? You could be burning them...

The small insects, are possibly white flies. Some areas of Melbourne have been hit pretty bad with them this year, I know we have in the inner northern suburbs, bastards are everywhere here in Reservoir. They are LOVING my mint, basil and starting to have a go on my Cascade. 

You can get sprays from Bunning's, nurseries, etc - but you will probably have to re-apply every few days. Best to apply the spray early or late in the day when the little bastards are least active. Get a pressurised spray bottle that enables you to spray under the leaves, they're cheap enough.


----------



## WillCowan (2/2/13)

I Had white fly on my hops in Thornbury.

Gave them a spray with Yates Natrasoap last week, I will have another good look tomorrow to see if they are still about. The plant seems to be doing fairly well though.


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

Spider Mite?


----------



## hoppy2B (2/2/13)

I don't think the brown leaves are anything to worry about. The older leaves tend to go a bit brown after a while.
I had some small flying insects going on the cones last year, mostly on the Golding because the cones are fairly open, but they don't seem to do any damage.
Its the little green caterpillars chewing your cones which are annoying. My pungent cluster seem to be the most affected. I don't bother spraying. I just separate the eaten cones when I'm picking.


----------



## Batz (2/2/13)

I remember my grandparents having this in their shed, it's not that long ago. I'm sure it's still in the soil in Adelaide, where they lived anyway.

batz


----------



## hoppy2B (3/2/13)

Batz said:


> I remember my grandparents having this in their shed, it's not that long ago. I'm sure it's still in the soil in Adelaide, where they lived anyway.
> 
> batz


They still use it in Africa to combat malaria. Spray it on the inside walls of their huts to ward off mosquito. :blink:


----------

